# Off Topic Lightroom forums! Who's kidding who?



## HawaiianEye (May 16, 2017)

Looks like _almost_ everyone, (at least on this 1st page) is simply _incapable _of getting their brains off topic!
So, I'm going to demonstrate to all of you, exactly how to do this correctly:

Do you like crispy breakfast cereals out of a box, that you eat cold? Or hot, cooked, oatmeal style
cereals, while you peruse through "THE LOUNGE" section of *Lightroom *Queen Forums?
Oh Crud! this *IS* impossible!!!


----------



## 1361 (May 16, 2017)

I love and regularly eat oatmeal and cream of wheat. I still enjoy a bowl of lucky charms every now and then


----------



## HawaiianEye (May 16, 2017)

I'd eat Captn' Crunch if it didn't leave fleshy, dangling stalactites on the roof of my mouth, and if I weren't insulin resistant.
And only if I replaced the cereal box with the stand-alone Lightroom box, to stare at while at the breakfast table.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 16, 2017)

I miss eating cereal regularly, but it's one of the biggest evils of weight management 
Anyone into bushcraft?


----------



## Wonner Naus (May 16, 2017)

I don't post here often, but I will make an exception when the topic is cold cereal. Yum yum.


----------



## HawaiianEye (May 16, 2017)

Is anybody actually reading what I wrote? Or are you all sublime geniuses, and are answering back with smug nonchalance?
Here I am, trying to mock / humor those who *can't stay off topic*, in an off topic forum.
And I arbitrarily pull out cold cereal to demonstrate how Ludacris some seem to be...
By showing how, I couldn't help mentioning the un-off-topic word LIGHTROOM, even when bringing up cereal?
( see, I snuck it into this post too! )

I agree with NJHeart2Heart...but what kind of cereal is "Bushcraft?"


----------



## Wonner Naus (May 16, 2017)

I read the part that asked, "Do you like crispy breakfast cereals out of a box".

Let me reiterate. Yes I do like cold cereal. And hot cereal too.

And thanks for starting this nice cereal thread.


----------



## HawaiianEye (May 16, 2017)

We all see what we want to see...
as for me, I like cereal too. 
and I like to see the cereal when I eat it.
Thus, I like eating my cereal in a Lightroom.


----------



## Wonner Naus (May 16, 2017)

HawaiianEye said:


> We all see what we want to see...
> as for me, I like cereal too.
> and I like to see the cereal when I eat it.
> Thus, I like eating my cereal in a *Lightroom*.



Now I get it. I see what you did there. Very impressive that you went off-topic by going on-topic in an off-topic thread.

Nicely played sir.


----------



## HawaiianEye (May 16, 2017)

YAY!!! Thanks bud!


----------



## DGStinner (May 17, 2017)

HawaiianEye said:


> And I arbitrarily pull out cold cereal to demonstrate how Ludacris some seem to be...


What does rapper/actor Chris Bridges have to do with cold cereal?


----------



## ErinScott (Jul 31, 2017)

Diana Mint said:


> This is really an OFF TOPIC hahaha



Agreed! This is a very entertaining thread lol


----------



## HawaiianEye (Jul 31, 2017)

How this thread keeps on going, reminds me of Victor Frankenstein's triumphant words:
"It's........IT"S ....A L I V E !!"


----------

